

How to spread awareness about World IT Day? - rashmiranjan

I have just started WorldITday.com....
The purpose of the website is to decide a day to dedicate to Information Technology.<p>Now how do I promote it?
Which is the best way to promote and create a buzz about the website?
======
xirium
Well, I created a cronjob to remind people about System Administrator
Appreciation Day ( <http://www.sysadminday.com/> ).

------
rashmiranjan
Cronjob is a good idea .... to remind people ...

But in my case .... I need more and more people to participate .... to decide
World IT Day ...

I want the World IT Day to be decided by the users ...

------
rashmiranjan
Any constructive comments are also welcome ...

URL is www.worlditday.com

